# Its Time For A Bidding War



## Stroodlepuff (7/3/14)

So as we said we have a surprise up our sleeve with the new Five Pawns flavour samples

We paid for a few extra sample packs when they sent them so we have one extra left (The rest we gave to resellers)

Here comes the fun part - we are letting the last kit go to one of you, we were thinking of just selling it but thats unfair, and a competition seems to dull so lets start a bidding war.

Bids will start at R500.00 *bid increments are R50.00.* Bidding will close on 08-03-2014 @ 00:00 ( Saturday Morning )

what do you get - 5 30ml bottles of 6mg Five Pawns Mixology range in a presentation pack.


----------



## ET (7/3/14)

good luck everyone


----------



## Gizmo (7/3/14)

Remeber this is 160ml of juice assuming you like them all


----------



## Spiri (7/3/14)

All of the members on the forum hate 5 Pawns ....
I'll do you a favour and take it for 500 (wink wink)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

R550

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/3/14)

R600.00 ... Oh wait im not allowed to bid dammit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (7/3/14)

R.600


----------



## thekeeperza (7/3/14)

R650


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/14)

R750


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

R900


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/14)

One G!


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

just so you guys know its six mg nic so its not gona satisfy any of you. Rob you going to climb walls with 6mg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/3/14)

Depends on the setup cvs. I prefer 6MG as i vape 24/7


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

@Gizmo shoosh dont give anyone ideas

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (7/3/14)

Ofcourse  6mg is terrible..


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/3/14)

whaaaaaaa??? I go have lunch and get back its on R1000.00 ... WTF just happened lol!


----------



## TylerD (7/3/14)

R.450

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (7/3/14)

lol @TylerD


----------



## TylerD (7/3/14)

I just bought some HHV and taking a chance.


----------



## RawRam_cpt (7/3/14)

R850


----------



## Zodiac (7/3/14)

R1050


----------



## Zodiac (7/3/14)

Next Friday is waaay too long for closing the bid


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/3/14)

Zodiac said:


> Next Friday is waaay too long for closing the bid



We might make it sooner will have a look and see how the bidding goes - don't want it to be too expensive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

1050 is allready waaaay to much. can I close this thread now lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac (7/3/14)

Yes please


----------



## Rex_Bael (7/3/14)

*Ts&Cs apply, batteries not included, accessories sold seperately

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TylerD (7/3/14)

R. 1100


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> just so you guys know its six mg nic so its not gona satisfy any of you. Rob you going to climb walls with 6mg



 - I'm currently on 12mg and have ordered some 9mg and 0mg! I think I'll be ok CVS! ????????????


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (7/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> *Ts&Cs apply, batteries not included, accessories sold seperately


You win! Stroodle, close this thing now!


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

trying my luck mos lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/14)

Just warn us if the closing date changes please Stroods!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just warn us if the closing date changes please Stroods!



I will warn you first dont worry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

whats this favourism going on here lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> whats this favourism going on here lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Lol I will warn everyone CVS


----------



## Spiri (7/3/14)

1150 Cash Dallas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

spiri your bid is invalid we only bidding in rands

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (7/3/14)

Just to make it fun I will be ending the bidding at 12PM tonight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

now we talking

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (7/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Just to make it fun I will be ending the bidding at 12PM tonight


Gooi rooi homeboy!


----------



## Silver (7/3/14)

Gizmo, will you be getting in the 12 mg juices as well?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/3/14)

We will but only at a later stage this is just an auction. Any more bids

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/3/14)

Tick tock

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/14)

R1,200


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/3/14)

1 hour left  so far it looks like rob is going to win 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (7/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> R1,200


Cool!


----------



## TylerD (7/3/14)

R.1300

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zodiac (8/3/14)

So TylerD won ? Congrats man, last minute strategy, hope you enjoy every puff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (8/3/14)

Zodiac said:


> So TylerD won ? Congrats man, last minute strategy, hope you enjoy every puff


Old bidorbuy customer.  Boom!
Giz and Stroodle, you at home tomorrow?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spiri (8/3/14)

Noooo, I fell asleep on the couch. Congrats @TylerD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (8/3/14)

Congrats tylerd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (8/3/14)

congrats bro! did u set an alarm?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (8/3/14)

Haha, i set an alarm as well but it never woke me. Stupid battery died. 11h58 was the time. Woke naturally at 00h40.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/3/14)

Well done @TylerD. .. we might be home later this afternoon I will let you know. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (8/3/14)

Congratulations @TylerD !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/14)

Congrats @TylerD ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (8/3/14)

Congrats @TylerD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (8/3/14)

shit I thought im going to nap for a hour and only woke up now

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (8/3/14)

congrats tyler think of me when you puff on the castle long

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (8/3/14)

I hope @TylerD read the fine print...
The deal comes with a full i. Depth review of every bottle 
Congrats!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/3/14)

Hehehe good idea crafty

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (8/3/14)

Tom said:


> congrats bro! did u set an alarm?


No, were out with the wife and got back at 11:45. Just lucky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (8/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I hope @TylerD read the fine print...
> The deal comes with a full i. Depth review of every bottle
> Congrats!!!


I will do a review for sure!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spiri (8/3/14)

@Tyler, I am also a experienced Bid or Buy Ninja, have never lost a bid thanks to the last minute bid strategy.
Least I know your tactics now... Know thy enemy . Let the bidding wars begin! By the way, enjoy the juice man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

That was fun... we need to do that again... but this time I need to stay awake long enough...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

Seems everybody miss another "bidding war" / auction on thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/darkzero-coil-jig-auction-for-afriville.1169/??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

johanct said:


> Seems everybody miss another "bidding war" / auction on thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/darkzero-coil-jig-auction-for-afriville.1169/??



Ahhhhh... finally realised what you were talking about @johanct! Bid placed!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

